# 10 stone, wants bigger arms



## Peter1987

hi All.

i am 10 stone, 5'8 and want bigger arms.

At the moment i am doing a long work out of a hour a day and am drinking maxi muscle progain to bulk weight.

This time last year i was 8 stone so im doing well.

I have 10 exersises when i do 50 reps (2x20, 1x10) at 10 kg. I feel stonger and my arms are looking more toned.

Ive been told im doing it wrong, what do you think?


----------



## MXD

Your arms will grow roughly 1" for every 14lb you gain. Get eating.


----------



## warren

MXD said:


> Your arms will grow roughly 1" for every 14lb you gain. Get eating.


really? never knew that! so is that a rough guide or pretty accurate?

my advice is get bigger everywere and they will grow, i have been searching to help my chest but its just a lacking are and im just going to get biger


----------



## Peter1987

Every stone for once inch? thats mad.

but im only 10 stone, that rule still apply?


----------



## MXD

Rough guide man. Obviously a 250lb bb with 21" guns will have to gain a fair bit more that 14lb per inch.

My arms personally (bis and tris) only grow from direct isolation exercises... I had 15.5" arms for a year doing only compounds and then started isos and gained more weight + allmost an inch in arm size..

Yeah should be fine mate as long as training is spot on. What I'm trying to say is you will not simply add mass only to your arms.. you need to gain weight in general.


----------



## jonti1leg

compound exercises will help...deadlifts, bench press, rowing will help your arms....be careful not to target them too much or you'l end up overtraining and you can lose size that way....even squats will encourage your upper body to grow....maximuscle on its own will not be enough...what is your diet like apart from that?


----------



## colt24

Peter...

Post up your diet, and work out routine.

For example..

Meal 1

Meal 2

Meal 3

Ect.........


----------



## Peter1987

Good i think.

Have a ceral in the morning, followed by 4 toast at 11, big lunch and good dinner. Pasta 5 times a week and other good meats.

People are shocked how small i am.

Im happy with my work out but just because im small i dont look big. On friday i had my arms out of my shirt but when i covered with a coat i looked small again.


----------



## FATBOY

you need to gain over all mass to put size on your arms , two stone is pretty good going m8 your on the right track ,

stick to the power moves ie bench squat and deadlifts train your arms once a week , and eat eat eat


----------



## Peter1987

Post up your diet, and work out routine.

For example..

Meal 1

Ceral and banana

2 hours

toast x 4

Meal 2

Big sandwich/ pasta/ turkey salad/ one fast food meal a week

Meal 3

Pasta and fish fingers, chicken fillets, pies. turkey breast

10 excersises, dono what they are called but its one i made myself, followed by 50 sit ups and 50 push ups. THats 5 times a week


----------



## colt24

Tbh mate your not going to get anywhere fast with a diet like that.

You need to eat big to get big...

Do you even train back, legs?

You need to search this site for diet planes and routines.

I'm on 6-7 meals a day ;e


----------



## Peter1987

I dont want to be a body builder to be honest. Just want to get bigger arms.

Want to be like brad pitt rather then vin dessil.


----------



## dmcc

"Bigger arms"; what about the rest of your physique? Or do you just want to look good in a tight-shirt in a bar?

Your diet is terrible and don't worry, eating like that you'll never look like a bodybuilder. You won't look like Brad Pitt either. You consume basically no protein until lunchtime and all I see there is processed food and tons of carbs. Carbs have their place, but man does not live by bread alone. If you want to grow, you need to eat and you need to eat better.

What muscles do your exercises actually work?

This might sound harsh, but if you want honesty...


----------



## warren

tbh to be in brad pitts shape is not really hard, he is average i would say with lowish bf%. you cant really get just big arms, but why would you want the you would look funny and disproportioned.


----------



## T_Woody

MXD said:


> Your arms will grow roughly 1" for every 14lb you gain. Get eating.


Thanks for sharing that, intersting to know 

Err well you're 50 Rep routine doesnt sound too good, you're diet is poor too. As mentioned above, compound exercises need to be incorporated into training.


----------



## Peter1987

at 5'8 i dont want to look like a "body builder".

Just dont want to look the 8 stone i once was.


----------



## colt24

You will never look like a body builder anyway..

You can't just expect to take the odd protein shake and gain big arms..

Don't work like that mate.

I'm 5.8 also,

And weigh 12 and half stone

My arms are 15 and half inches, it will take prob another stone to get around 16 and half


----------



## Peter1987

Im not, im in it for the long game.

when i was 8 stone i had nothing to build on but bone. When im happy with myself i will go to the gym and get professional help and that will be the first thing i do at the new year. At the moment i cant afford £40 gym or the price of 7 meals a day.

Ill get there, in my own time


----------



## Sylar

You need to stop fantasising over Brad Pitt and get your diet and training sorted!

Spend a few days reading through these sub-forums, then post back any questions you have in the appropriate section.

*Training Information*

*Diet and Nutrition*


----------



## Peter1987

"fantasising over Brad Pitt"

Im not, he is a role model for me.

I just want to be happy in myself. I work out mainly to avoid depression. Next year i will get down the gym and sort my whole body out, but for now i want to look normal.


----------



## albie

Peter1987 said:


> Im not, im in it for the long game.
> 
> when i was 8 stone i had nothing to build on but bone. When im happy with myself i will go to the gym and get professional help and that will be the first thing i do at the new year. At the moment i cant afford £40 gym or the price of 7 meals a day.
> 
> Ill get there, in my own time


If money is tight the first thing i would do is ditch the over priced maximuscle product you are using.

Gyms come in at various costs , i train at FF, not ideal, but i need to be able to train where i am working,sometimes in europe. thats costs me about £32 / month. A friend trains local to where we live,as he works local and he pays £100/Yr, basic gym,but i has everything most people will need.


----------



## albie

Peter1987 said:


> "fantasising over Brad Pitt"
> 
> Im not, he is a role model for me.
> 
> I just want to be happy in myself. I work out mainly to avoid depression. Next year i will get down the gym and sort my whole body out, but for now i want to look normal.


How are you going to look normal,when you develope your arms but nothing else. :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Peter1987 said:


> "fantasising over Brad Pitt"
> 
> Im not, he is a role model for me.
> 
> I just want to be happy in myself. I work out mainly to avoid depression. Next year i will get down the gym and sort my whole body out, but for now i want to look normal.


like everyone has said mate you need to work more than just your arms

you;ve said about looking big and all but big arms and no back width would not make me think 'wow'

if you want to impress you got to be carrying mass everywhere not just ur arms..... your neck and trap for example, im impressed with traps more than arms

post up your full diet and full workout

but in the end, your answers is more carbs, more protein, good fats and heavy weights with compounds moves with good form


----------



## Rossy Balboa

I cant tolerate that sort of mentality,it does my head in!


----------



## alex123

hi i have been goin to the gym for 3 years now, but never really experianced big gains.

i have had a 5 week course of sustanton and decca and put more weight on than i did in the previous 2 years put togeather.

i now want more bigger gains and have just started a corse of 1 50mg anapalon 50 tablet a day, 4 ml of testosterone cyprinate and 2 ml of boldenone 200 a week. could any one tell me if this is a good mixture for big gains??


----------



## FATBOY

first m8 you need to start your own thread in the correct section


----------

